# Mirka Autonet, Abranet, Abralon sanding disk and Ceros Sander



## seriousturtle

Really good review. I've been thinking about the abranet for my festool sander. I wonder how the pad protector actually works?


----------



## timbertailor

Thanks for the detailed review. I may have to order some for a future project.

Always looking for a better sanding product.


----------



## CharlesA

We need to have the woodworking equivalent of a M-B vs. BMW showdown, the $500 ROS shootout: Festool Sander vs. Mirka sander. And to let a Lexus into the fight, maybe a Bosch 1250DEVS.


----------



## timbertailor

I love reviews for their general overview of features, ergonomics, cost, etc.

Unfortunately, most professional reviews do not conduct long term testing, survey long term users, run detailed quality control measurements on machined parts, or try to sort out possible long term reliability issues, etc. which is what I want to know.

Almost everybody loves that brand new tool first rattle out of the box. It is the long term experiences I find among my fellow LJ's that provide the most valuable information I need.


----------



## CharlesNeil

For what is worth, I have every product listed above , and several more Mirka products. I do Woodworking and finishing for a living, and the Mirka products have held up to our punishing schedule. I have nothing but praise for the products. Been using them for years… The best on the market in my opinion…


----------



## CharlesA

Charles, how dare you settle this without the battle royale.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sorry Charles ,I also have their pneumatic sanders , the Cerous , and dust extractors , the whole deal.. I tried the Green tools, the ergonomics of the cerous is equal to the air sanders , light weight , one hand operation. THey are hard to beat, .. just saying .


----------



## CharlesA

Just don't tell any Festool owners that there is a sander that is both better and more expensive than a Festool. Their heads will explode.


----------



## dgage

I'm a die hard Festoolie and have the ETS150 and RO150 along with one of the DTS400 detail sanders. I was working on flattening some panels and thought about getting the large, flat RS2 as the ETS was a little too top heavy and I'd sometimes tilt it. I was also getting some carpal tunnel from all of the sanding and work I was doing at the time. I saw the Ceros at Woodcraft and purchased it pretty quickly thereafter. I feel it is a replacement for both the ETS150 and RO150 but while I'm selling my ETS150, I will likely keep the RO150 around for any rough or outdoor work I might need to do. I like that the Ceros is light, low-profile, and easy to handle. I no longer have the problem of tilting the sander as it has such a low profile. The only real issue is having to order the adapter for the Festool vac, not being able to use the Festool plug, and having an outboard power box on the vac. I've dealt/deal with those issues and find it is completely worth it. To me, the Ceros is a heck of a lot better sander for my needs than the ETS150 and if I didn't already own the RO150, there would be no reason for me to want one. The Ceros is a great sander.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I used these a lot but found that even with the interim pad they wore down the hooks on my sander too fast. The interim pad has a lot of holes in it instead of the 6 that my sander has. Where ever these holes are the hooks on your sanding disk will be worn smooth and not work any more. Just my two cents.

The longevity of the sanding disk and it's performance were superior though.


----------



## CharlesA

Anybody else have experience with the abranet disks on non-Mirka sander? If it destroys the Velcro, that's would slow me down.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Charles , the pads do fine on non Mirka sanders.


----------



## roman

Being a Festool Junkie for many years now, I opted out of the Festool sander and went with Mirka. The sander has been through hell and back, virtually dust free when using the Abernet paper with vacuum. 5 years later with some serious hours on the tool, its still working perfectly. I also use the sacrificial hook and loop disks to extend the life of the pad. Cant say I have any issues with them as the original pad is pretty much mint shape.

The nice thing about the Abernet sandpaper, hook and loop velcro…... It works on any sander with the same system.


----------



## jgt1942

> Really good review. I ve been thinking about the abranet for my festool sander. I wonder how the pad protector actually works?
> 
> - seriousturtle


The pad protector will work on your Festool sander. You put it on between the pad on your sander and the disk. Mine stays on 100% of the time. I also have one on my Ridgid sand which I almost never use since I got my Ceros.
BTW Festool also makes a great vacuum for their sander.


----------



## jgt1942

> I used these a lot but found that even with the interim pad they wore down the hooks on my sander too fast. The interim pad has a lot of holes in it instead of the 6 that my sander has. Where ever these holes are the hooks on your sanding disk will be worn smooth and not work any more. Just my two cents.
> 
> The longevity of the sanding disk and it s performance were superior though.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


I have not found this to be the case, e.g, the hooks ware out. I've been using my Ceros for about a year now (I was just super slow on the review) and I still have the original protector pad on it. I have gone through a LOT of sanding disk. For some of my grits I'm still working my way through the old sandpaper disk. As I use up the old disk or get discouraged with them I replace them with the Autonet but now I think I will switch to the Abranet Ace disk. I expect to complete my test this week.


----------



## jgt1942

> Anybody else have experience with the abranet disks on non-Mirka sander? If it destroys the Velcro, that s would slow me down.
> 
> - CharlesA


The intent of the protector pad is to extend the life of your pad, and it does. My wife has used my Ridgid sander with the protector pad. The Ceros pad when viewing the pad it looks very similar to the Ridgid pad and I use the protector pad on it as well. With the new Mirka disk if you do not use the protector pad the life of the pad on the sander will be considerably shortened. Even when using normal sanding disk I use the protector pad on. The protector pad will not destroy the Velcro.


----------



## jgt1942

Moron, great feedback! Your usage is much longer than mine and I now look forward to more success with the products.


----------



## roman

If I might add, and just my humble opinion. The Abernet sandpaper is extraordinary, not only in its ability to sand aggressively and quickly, with near perfect results even though the longevity of its working life is 10 times longer, then that of paper at half the cost, it also very expensive, so pending what your time is worth would also influence my decision as to whether its worth its salt. Certainly there is less expensive sandpaper that yields the same results, it just takes longer to get there, so if time isn't an issue, I doubt I would buy it. Certain mitigating financial circumstances would even cast doubt onto whether the sander is a needed tool, if one had time, and patience even a small 50 dollar oscillating sander can do the job.

Best


----------



## jgt1942

Moron - The major reason I went with the Ceros and vacuum was dust control. I saw a demo and was impress but not near as impress as when I actually received mine and used it. When I used my Ridgid after 30 minutes of use I and the work area was covered with dust and I could easily see the dust in the air. After using the Ceros with the vacuum for 45 minutes there was a trace of dust on the workbench, none on me and I did not see any in the air. I agree that with some aggressive effort on the users part dust systems can be adapted to most sanders.

As far as cost, I don't think your numbers add up. A 50 count box of Autonet cost me about $24 (let's round this off to %0.50 per disk), the sandpaper disk in the same grit cost about $13 (let's round this off to $0.25 per disk). Now consider that the Autonet last 10 times as long, now the cost drops to $0.05 per disk. This does not consider that the Autonet does the job faster.

Also as others have pointed out is the comfort of use. With the Ridgid and my old PC unit after about 30 minutes of use I had had it. My wrist was in pain. With the Ceros I can easily sand for a couple of hours.

IMHO,


----------



## roman

comfort in my experience, is a state of mind versus a state of budget. Its simple.

if u always play in the zone of comfort, you become complacent, and the rule of all business's, complacency most often buries a spread sheet, into defeat. When work becomes comfortable, you've already lost the competitive edge so im not sure if your talking profit, over sandpaper and free time, or the comfort of a well deserved holiday. either way, I dont care, I know that just because what works for you, for me, for anyone, doesn't necessarily mean that the tool that works the finest, will increase a profit margin. Not everyone works for profit and may god bless them all

i think the man who uses the least energy to attain a common goal where the bar is set high, in the least amount of time, ..... frustration,.... wins : ))

if dust is your enemy

we are on the same page


----------



## roman

dust has been my friend for my whole life so Im a tad hypocritical

too many people think that when you use the tools of luxury

that some how, u don't deserve them ?


----------



## CharlesA

getting deep . . .


----------



## roman

in the deepest darkest depths of life

lies a secret

and you own it CharlesA, what you do with it, is your choice : )

so many ********************ty reviews, so little time


----------



## knotheadswoodshed

+1 for the Ceros…I have had mine for just short of a year now and would not give it up for anything.

Having a basement shop, I find the dust collection on this unit to be fantastic, also, I have not had any issues with the pad wearing.


----------



## DustyMark

I hate sanding and the Ceros made the task of sanding my large Dr. White's chest more bearable. I sanded that monster in the fourth bedroom of my house in Florida. Between it's impressive dust collection and supplemented by a Jet filter running on the ceiling, I stayed out of trouble with my wife. The Abranet pads are a key to the impressive dust collection and I also find them quite durable.


----------



## UnclePolly

I build rocking chairs (a la Hal Taylor), he recommended the Ceros because he has two of them and I bought one. Couldn't afford it but now I can't do with out it. I have a Makita and Dewalt ROS and the Ceros leaves them in the dust (pun intended!) I'm going to try the Autonet disks and if they are as good as you say then I'll move another step forward in the battle to smooth the wood I work.
Great review, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jgt1942

UnclePolly - recently I tested the Abranet Ace disk and find that they cut even better (much better). If you order these you must ensure that they are the "Abranet Ace" and not the "Abranet". When you receive the Abranet Ace there is NO marking on the disk to indicate that they are the Ace product but if you have both disk side-by-side you will notice that the Ace seems to have more white in the color. This I think is the ceramic that is added to the disk thus making it the Ace disk and provides more cutting.

Previously I tested the Arranet and Autonet side-by-side on the same wood. I could not discern a difference in the results or the time (I attempted to sand the same amount of time on each piece of wood). The results was the same as far as the finish was concerned.

If you shop around normally the Autonet is a few dollars less expense per box of 50. When possible I always order the box of 50.


----------



## jgt1942

About 1 year ago I started to have an issue with my CEROS and the Mirka field rep exchanged it for the 550 DEROS. I LOVE it. I'm still using the 5" pads, I have a couple of 6" pads but have not installed them. I plan to do so and shift from the 5" disk to the 6" disk. For my hard wood projects, I normally sand to 600 grit. I recently finished a Sycamore 19" diameter cutting board which was sanded to 600 grit, everybody is super impressed with the finish.


----------



## jgt1942

UPDATE 03/25/21
RATS!!!!!
My DEROS has died and the Mirka tool repair wants $352 to repair it and provides only a 90-day warranty. I expected the DEROS to last me MUCH longer.

I'm trying to find a source for the controller and repair it myself, assuming the controller is affordable. If this turns out to be a bust then I'm leaning toward the Festool EC 125-3. Currently, I'm back to using my old Ridge (yuck).


----------



## jgt1942

Update 03/26/21
Earlier today I talked to the Mirka rep for my state (NC). He requested that I send him an image of the SN and he would take care of it. Needless to say, I'm super pleased.

BTW Because the SN is etched into the body of the unit it was VERY difficult to see on the unit


----------



## jgt1942

I received a loaner DEROS this past Saturday. Today my son used it at his house and it was cutting off after a few minutes. He did a bit of testing and we suspect the power cord that connects to the Mirka Dust collector is defective (e.g. the end that connects to the DEROS). I'll test more tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## jgt1942

There seems to be a break in the plug that connects to the DEROS from the DC. 
I searched for hours trying to find a replacement plug. I finally found it on the Mirka website but there is no obvious way to order the plug. I email the Mirka Rep.
Today (04/23/2021) the Mirka rep called me. Mirka no longer has the plug in stock. DARN!!!! Also, Mirka no longer has the electrical cord that goes through the DC hose from the DC to the DEROS. DARN!!!! I've just about exhausted my options.

I've managed to cut the plug open and hopefully tomorrow I will attempt to repair it.


----------



## jgt1942

04/27 I disabled the hose and electrical cord going from the Mirka DC to the DEROS, found an issue, and repaired it. The reassemble of everything was not too difficult and I had no extra parts leftover (YEA). So far all seems to now be working correctly. 
I had cut open the plug that was inserted into the DEROS. I cleaned out some of the rubber in the strain relief. I then applied a generous portion of GOOP to the strain relief and reassembled it then left it to cure overnight. Following is an image of the glue-up strain relief and plug.


----------

